# Atlanta Airport (joke)



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My dad sent this to me, thought you'd all get a kick out of it.

Atlanta Airport

You got ta love this one even if you've never lived in the South.
Some o f you will enjoy this more than others... Southerners can be so
polite!

Atlanta ATC: "Tower to Saudi Air 511 -- You are cleared to land
eastbound on runway 9R

Saudi Air: "Thank you Atlanta ATC. Acknowledge cleared to land on
infidel's runway 9R - Allah be Praised."

Atlanta ATC: "Tower to Iran Air 711 --You are cleared to land westbound on
runway 9R."

Iran Air: "Thank you Atlanta ATC. We are cleared to land on infidel's
runway 9R. - Allah is Great."

Pause...

Saudi Air: " ATLANTA ATC - ATLANTA ATC"

Atlanta ATC: "Go ahead Saudi Air 511."

Saudi Air: "YOU HAVE CLEARED BOTH OUR AIRCRAFTS FOR THE SAME RUNWAY GOING
IN OPPOSITE DIRECTIONS. WE ARE ON A COLLISION COURSE. INSTRUCTIONS,
PLEASE."

Atlanta ATC: "Well bless your hearts. And praise Jesus. Y'all be
careful now and tell Allah "hey" for us -- "


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I love it when a plan comes together. :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It would work for me.:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

:smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Good'n!!!


----------

